# Does this fascia board look like it needs to be replaced?



## jsct01 (Nov 13, 2020)

Homeowner here. Just checking over the reroof job and noticed that this fascia board appears to be two separate pieces and the smaller piece is set out a bit.

should I ask the roofer to replace this with one solid piece?

also, the angle of the end cap of the gutter differs from the angle of the roof line. Is that anything worth mentioning to them?


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

You're being mighty fussy.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## shingle guy (Feb 4, 2021)

A lot of roofer do not do siding work. At least not to the capacity of doing the type of quality work that a siding pro would unless they offer the trade. Same with gutters. All homes have issues that are not directly associated with the roof but are within the area. We had an a/c that was on its last leg go out while we were replacing a roof. Homeowner was adamite that we had to of dropped something on it cause it was working when he left in the morning. To make it right, we let him call a a/c pro of his choosing to look at the unit. Turned out, the fan had been replaced by a smaller under rated unit and burned up. A/C guy dropped in a new fan and was running like a top. All fascia boards have seams especially on long runs where adding a piece to finish it is inevitable. As far as the gutter, it looks like they tried to blend in the end cap with the roof line to make it more pleasing to the eye. Personal preference but should function the same either way


----------



## takahit (Nov 1, 2021)

I have encountered this situation but have not solved it in any way for many years. The problem has not worsened so far, so I don't think it's worth worrying about. This gutter looks pretty reliable. If you are worried about it, you can fix it with silicone. Such a remedy quickly and without further problems impressively changes the situation. It's a proven option so that you can use it, but I don't see much of a problem or reason to panic in this case. Trust me; waterproof silicone always does a great job with these kinds of issues.


----------

